# Youth Soccer Sportsmanship FAIL



## Azzurri (Jul 29, 2016)

ESPN: With both teams needing at least a draw to advance at the US Youth Soccer National Championships, two U18 teams apparently rigged the match so they both could move on.


http://espn.go.com/espnw/culture/the-buzz/article/17172416/here-worst-example-sportsmanship-see-week-youth-sports


----------



## Azzurri (Jul 29, 2016)

Top drawer soccer: http://www.topdrawersoccer.com/the91stminute/2016/07/watch-two-teams-siton-a-match-to-advance-in-a-youth-tournament/


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Jul 29, 2016)

Azzurri said:


> ESPN: With both teams needing at least a draw to advance at the US Youth Soccer National Championships, two U18 teams apparently rigged the match so they both could move on.


If that were the case they would have been DQ'd but it wasn't.


----------



## diegokicker (Aug 2, 2016)

For the record, Duggan has in other occasions approached coaches to "agree" on a match result, to help them get thru or keep their entitlement. IMO, Duggan should be banned from youth soccer. This is a first hand fact.


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2016)

diegokicker said:


> For the record, Duggan has in other occasions approached coaches to "agree" on a match result, to help them get thru or keep their entitlement. IMO, Duggan should be banned from youth soccer. This is a first hand fact.


First hand?  Does that mean he approached you directly?


----------



## SageMajor (Aug 5, 2016)

My daughter as a forward in the past has been instructed to not press the defenders  in a game.  This is usually when we were way outclassed, had not subs, or the current score holding would be good to the team.  Even on those cases our forwards would step up and prevent such a joke of passes.


----------

